# Who is that guy who always posts as guest?



## The_Guest (Jul 1, 2004)

Well I finally made an account it was nice and quick. My name is Jeff and my organization is based in south eastern michigan. There are some pictures of space in my profile. Just thought I'd drop a line.


----------



## dvsDave (Jul 14, 2004)

Great to have you on the site! ship speaks highly of you! My apologies for not greeting you sooner than this. Love having you on the forums, your replies are really helpful! 

Glad you are here!

-dvsDave


----------



## The_Guest (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks a lot Dave, they really meant a lot. Especially with ship, it means a lot to know your spoken highly of by what I consider such an intellignet and respectful opinion. You two seem to really know your stuff, I have really enjoyed this forum lately. I like the whole vibe of the "equal opportunity input" (If that makes sense? Meaning everyone shares their ideas while disreguarding the level of experience. Therefore it's a non-prejudiced community, becomes this industry is based on experience and who you know, whether you know your stuff or not.) while it's moderated by experienced professionals. Thus, creative and useful information is being passed around without it being mindless or uncalled for. Maybe in a few months I'll have worked my way up to the assistant technical director rank.

May I also refer you to an incredible member whom I have learned pretty much all my technical and stagecraft skills from, "MikeJM". I just finished up my freshman year, and this was really my first year ever doing any technical production work either than SM'ing a musical in elementary school (haha, doesn't even come close to the real thing). I started off by learning the audio stuff since I am a musician and I did a bit of acting in middle school and one show this year. But Mike introduced me to bigger and better things. Thanks a lot for running this site, most HS tech information and communities I've found on the net simply too basic or not active enough. Thanks again.


----------



## ship (Jul 17, 2004)

I think Sparkels said it best:
"Its so wierd seeing you in the hall, you just seem like such an adult to me that sometimes I forget you are a student too" We all are.


----------



## The_Guest (Jul 17, 2004)

This field of work brings out the best or worst of us. It really reveals the level of maturity we actually have.


----------

